# Oil pressure problems Golf 1.8 20v T



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi can anyone please help me.I have a mk4 golf turbo 2001 and the oil pressure warning buzzer keeps comming on. Only happens when I slow down to under 2000rpm and as I pass 1800rpm when re-accelerating, it comes back on. Once over 2000rpm the buzzer stops and light goes out. Doesn't do it when it is cold, only when warm.


It has had an oil pump, oil pressure switch, and pick-up with gauze. Has also been on Diagnostics and no fault codes are stored. Have now fitted a full set of lower and upper big end shells but still no luck in fixing the problem. just fitted oil pressure relief valve in oil filter housing and still no luck. i have checked oil pressure and its low at 2k rpm when hot its only sitting at 0.5 bar instead of 2, will another oil pump fix this problem or any other ideas what could be causing this :banghead:



Any ideas?

Thanks.
Malc


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What oil?


----------



## Rollylap (Jul 22, 2005)

I would do an oil change and add some Lucas Synthetic oil Stabilizer. It will raise the oil pressure and help out the engine in other ways too. You could also have the current oil tested to make sure that it isn't failing in some other way.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

01 doesnt have an IM shaft does it? 

i would say that the IM shaft bearings are bad, but they cant be bad if it doesnt have any.. 

really? this car has less than 10psi oil pressure when its warm and idling? wow, it must have really been harped on..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

No IM shaft in these motors(internal water pump). OP does not say what weight oil he has in it, prolly some 0-30 crap...


----------



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi i have now put another pump on and still no luck, everything is tight also. just pulled rocker cover off and all seems clean and normal with no wear on cams etc.

New genuine oil pump but still low pressure and drops when heats up, testing pressure at the oil pressure switch so is that testing my direct pump pressure? cant see where else to test pressure like in the head as itheres only 1 switch fitted. anyoner have a diagram of the flow of oil and pressure? i thought it would pump to oil filter housing before going round the engine ?

unsure what you mean by im shaft ? car runs great with no knocking.
thanks
Malc


----------



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

*oil*



ps2375 said:


> What oil?


Tried genuine VW long life 5/30 and Semi Syn 10/40


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That is the place to check pressure and the only one on those motors that I know of. If there is another place and a diagram, it would be in the Bently Manual, do you have one of those? Next thing would be to plasti-gage the mains and rod bearings and possibly replace them, that would be my next move.


----------



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> That is the place to check pressure and the only one on those motors that I know of. If there is another place and a diagram, it would be in the Bently Manual, do you have one of those? Next thing would be to plasti-gage the mains and rod bearings and possibly replace them, that would be my next move.


Hi i dont have a bently manual. where can i get this info? if the cars stripped do you think main bearings should just be fitted? big job tho


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

malc1980 said:


> Hi i dont have a bently manual. where can i get this info?(


 http://www.bentleypublishers.com/ would be a good place to start, I would also check on ebay and in the classifieds.



malc1980 said:


> if the cars stripped do you think main bearings should just be fitted? big job tho (


Not sure what you mean by stripped, but it can be done with motor in the car, at least the rod bearings would be fairly easy.


----------



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> http://www.bentleypublishers.com/ would be a good place to start, I would also check on ebay and in the classifieds.
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by stripped, but it can be done with motor in the car, at least the rod bearings would be fairly easy.


cool, will look there

ive already chnged the rod bearings just not the mains. ment if i had to pull the crank to do the mains, or can these be checked by taking the sump off as i thought the box ect will need to come off


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I've heard of people doing it, it just takes more time and patience. You can at least pull one or two of the caps and check the clearances.


----------



## malc1980 (Jul 9, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> I've heard of people doing it, it just takes more time and patience. You can at least pull one or two of the caps and check the clearances.


if i strip it to check the clearance how will i find out if its within spec or will this just show me if threres wear to the bearings? mentioned plasti gage but would need to know the clearance to know if its worn ?
malc


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Those specs are in the Bently Manual.


----------

